# [Q] From 4.0.1 ICS to CM11 Kitkat is it possible?



## jasdvalencia (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi I have a GTI9100 that is running *in 4.0.3 ICS* *can I jump *from there to *CM11 Kitkat*? or do I need to update that into *4.1 JB* before I go for CM11-Kitkat?

By the way, *I rooted the ICS 4.0.3* if ever I update that into 4.1 JB do I need to *unroot*?

*Responses* are much obliged ^_^


----------

